# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Bench - 225lbs x 25 reps

## Maverick_J8

Anyone in here who can hit this? 

This is going to be my concentration for the next year. Any advice from the experienced powerlifters/strong bastards with regards to achieving this in the shortest time possible? Non-gear related topic but solely rep/set ranges.

I'll be cruising on 250mg/wk of Test.. not inc cycles... for the record.

----------


## supamain34

i was training for my college rep test at 225 and what my work out was consisted of something like this...

wks 1,3,5

warm up
225xmax
275x3
295x3
315x3
225xmax

wks 2,4,6

warm up
185x15
225xmax
235xmax
245xmax
185xmax

in the six weeks i raised my total reps by 6. people are using bands and different things of that sort also. you can read op on some different workouts and stuff by googleing but this is what worked for me. good luck

----------


## supamain34

oh and on the heavy weeks..even if i couldnt complete my 3 reps, my spotter would help me just enough to still bang them out

----------


## Sasso09

I never really trained for it, but after watching the combine, a bunch of my friends got curious to see how many full reps of 225 they could get, i finished in second with 21 reps. (This was back in 2004) i tried repping out 225 a month or so ago and i got 9, maybe i should start training more eh? I would imagine you'd have to build stamina by repping maybe 60-70%, as apposed to repping 80-90%, good luck and keep us informed


Edit, to answer your question, i believe doc.sust would be able to hit 25 reps pretty easily, i slowed him down with the plate adjustments haha.

----------


## quarry206

i have done 30 plus a few times playing around.. i have a friend that did 57 (some of them half reps though)

one of two ways. either train to improve your max. like a powerlifting routine

or my friend does 10 sets of 225 three times a wk with five min breaks between his sets.

----------


## RJstrong

I've hit 50 a few times... my partner and I go for it on occasion. That bastard has hit 60 plus a couple times... LOL! He's a 600 raw bencher though. You have to train for it specifically to get really good at it. Personally I like to rep it out at the end of a heavy work out... always feels lighter at that point for some reason. Good luck bro... keep us posted on how it goes for ya!

----------


## Sasso09

> I've hit 50 a few times... my partner and I go for it on occasion. That bastard has hit 60 plus a couple times... LOL! He's a 600 raw bencher though. You have to train for it specifically to get really good at it. Personally I like to rep it out at the end of a heavy work out... always feels lighter at that point for some reason. Good luck bro... keep us posted on how it goes for ya!


Haven't heard from you in awhile RJBEAST

----------


## RJstrong

> Haven't heard from you in awhile RJBEAST


Been laid up... tore my hamstring pretty bad Dec. 3... slowly coming back though. Good to see you are still around!

----------


## Sasso09

> Been laid up... tore my hamstring pretty bad Dec. 3... slowly coming back though. Good to see you are still around!


Yeah im just getting back into it as well, bought a new cage and build a new deadlift platform... ( still trying to find the horse stall mat for it ) I broke my scaphoid in my right wrist back in late 07, still isn't 100%

----------


## DrSauce99

Well.... I have a friend whos a lil older played pro football he was 225 6'2" and he did 50x225.

He showed me a work out that REALLY helped.

At the time I was 18/19 155-160lbs... So I started with 205.

He said to take a weigh you can do about 10-12reps of right now and try 50 reps of it as fast as you can and time yourself. Cutting it down each time.

I was doing 205x7 at the start. In 4 weeks training like this I was doing 205x17, all natural no juice in my life yet and my weight was basically the same.

I got it down from 35 min to 21 min to have rep out 205x50.

Obviously you need a spotter and I would rest as little as possible... my sets usually looked like this near the end..

15reps
8reps
5reps
4reps
3reps
2reps
2reps
1rep
1rep
*little longer rest
3reps
1rep
etc

you get the point..
good luck

----------


## Sasso09

> Well.... I have a friend whos a lil older played pro football he was 225 6'2" and he did 50x225.
> 
> He showed me a work out that REALLY helped.
> 
> At the time I was 18/19 155-160lbs... So I started with 205.
> 
> He said to take a weigh you can do about 10-12reps of right now and try 50 reps of it as fast as you can and time yourself. Cutting it down each time.
> 
> I was doing 205x7 at the start. In 4 weeks training like this I was doing 205x17, all natural no juice in my life yet and my weight was basically the same.
> ...


this sounds insane.....

----------


## DrSauce99

It really works I've put about 4 people through the program now... amazing results...

----------


## bifda

i tried on monday and got 27 with my spotter helping me for the last half of the last rep.
was pleased as i used to do 10-12 for sets a year ago with that weight.

as for tips for training i never go higher then 10 reps and go down to 3 on the last set, i never do 1 rep max.

----------


## The Deuce

> i never do 1 rep max.


Why not?? You don't want to know what your max is ?? Weird...  :What:

----------


## smokethedays

My bench press log:

90 lbs 30 reps Warm up +the bar
rest
180 lbs 20 reps, 230 lbs 5 reps
rest
230 lbs 15 reps, 270 lbs 5 reps
rest
270 lbs 12-15 reps, 320 lbs 4-5 reps

Maxed out 375 lbsx 20 with a spotter for the last 4-5 reps.

----------


## smokethedays

> Why not?? You don't want to know what your max is ?? Weird...


I don't either. Afraid of injery man, f-ed many times already, so nope.

----------


## hankdiesel

I've never trained for it. I want to build my chest, first and foremost. My record with this is 24. I did this after 315 lb x 6. It felt real light right after the heavier weight.

----------


## bifda

yup, injury is top of the list for not doing 1 RM.

maybe when i need some more stimulus and ive got a sticking point on my bench ill give it a shot, but im improving every week, it aint broke so i aint gonna fix it  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## bifda

how is it going anyways maverick?

----------


## Razzberry

Pretty impressive rep count at that weight.

----------


## The Deuce

> I don't either. Afraid of injery man, f-ed many times already, so nope.





> yup, injury is top of the list for not doing 1 RM.
> 
> maybe when i need some more stimulus and ive got a sticking point on my bench ill give it a shot, but im improving every week, it aint broke so i aint gonna fix it


Oh then yah... That would make a lot of sense to not find your 1 RM... Injuries = No Good.

----------


## quarry206

i hardly ever max out. maybe once a year i will do a military meet (want to do a regular fed really bad).. but maxing out will not cause injury.. burning your CNS will.. 

maxing will lead to CNS burn out , but it doesn't mean you can't ever max out it just means you have to plan your max outs not just do them randomly

----------


## DrSauce99

I just tried it for fun the other day did 225x22.

Im sure on a good day I could hit 25.

----------


## BgMc31

I did 38reps for my pro day back in 96. I haven't tried it recently though. But I do my warmups with 225 with 20 reps. I'll have to try this again my next bench day. I don't bench much anymore because I'm a strongman so I concentrate more on overhead presses. I probably bench twice a month now.

----------

